# For those of you who have lifted their QSW...



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

I've got all my front suspension dropped from my QSW and am about to cut and add 2 inches to the strut tubes. Did most people cut below the tie-rod armature or between the tie-rod and lower spring seat? 

thanks guys


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

It's below the tie-rod armature. Gotter done.


----------



## quantogs (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, one more question for those who have lifted their QSW...

I just completed installing the suspension after I stretched the strut housing 2". Now I cannot get the axles in because they rest on the subframe. If I go about spacing the subframe 1" will the shafts clear the subframe?

tia


----------



## gfunk00 (Mar 7, 2002)

I was under my car last night looking at the subframe. I thought about doing 1 inch on the strut housing and a 1 inch spacer on the subframe. Can you post pics of your strut assemblies? Let us know what happens with the spacers! :thumbup:


----------

